# Amy our young Great Dane



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I love this picture and she really is a gentle dog.










She a real athlete though :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

8O 8O 8O 

not surprised you bought an RV mate.. :lol: :lol: 

Lovely looking dog :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Bruno's quite a bit bigger Jim :roll:

That's why we have to supersize everything :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Jesus. Anyone got horses in their RV. 8O


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

They are beautiful.......she is big for a girl, and he is huge, I love the brindles..... mine is a mismarked blue harliquin.. will try and find suitable pic to put up.

Why people think they take up a lot of room I'll never know, ours is always curled up asleep on the bed....or ferociously defending the MH from passenger seat LHD (does get a few odd looks from startled passers by)


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

I used to have a mismarked blue harlequin bitch (many moons ago) my worst time with her was when I was out walking down the street and a dog in a parked car barked at her and before I knew it she had jumped on the bonnet of the car, she was a real softy though she used to hide it from some people who came into the pub I was landlady of at the time.

Jacqui


----------

